# new boat !!!



## The Fever (Jun 23, 2009)

Dad just bought a 20 foot dual console proline and we are so tickled with it. We have taken it out a few times and just ordered a GPS for it. We have always fished the creeks in a john boat and are dying for some big fish and maybe to go out of the sound and catch some new things....Ok this is where yall come in. We are located in st andrews sound, i have NO idea how to fish outside the creeks and i would love to catch some amberjacks, cobia, maybe go offshore some and catch some grouper...idk just something besides creek fishin....How do i go about doing this and if yall would be so kind could yall share some spots? just a general idea...u dont have to post it up here you can PM it to me if you dont want others to know i just really want to catch some fish and i havent been out enough to know at all what im doing....thanks for all the help...


----------



## capt stan (Jun 23, 2009)

CONGRATS ON THE NEW BOAT!!

If you are going to start offshore make sure you have a good working VHF raido, extra battery, jumpercables, extra oil(2stroke)NEVERleave with out a FULL fuel tank and SEATOW besides all the other required safety gear.

Heres some numbers that should get you on plenty of fish...


http://crd.dnr.state.ga.us/content/displaycontent.asp?txtDocument=9


----------



## The Fever (Jun 23, 2009)

you are a LIFE saver...i would have never found that...thats a great start...thanks stan


----------



## GONoob (Jun 23, 2009)

I wouldn't go out very far with 1 outboard.


----------



## vee dub (Jun 23, 2009)

if you are just out of brunswick try reaching out to hogans marina on wilmington island [sav] there is a capt. out of there that has lorance chips you can buy full of way points. we bought the inshore and the offshore and both have helped out alot.


----------



## G Duck (Jun 23, 2009)

I would order a garmin directly from Ken Doss aka Hobo on here. He will install, and has chips, #s for this area.
BTW Sweet boat.


----------



## wmaybin (Jun 23, 2009)

I know alot of people that go offshore with one engine, course then I have followed a buddy of mine in his 18ft flats boat 30+ miles off in my 21 foot bay.   who knows, get a sea tow membership for sure.


----------



## d-a (Jun 23, 2009)

Yea the single engine wouldn't scare me from running out to where i needed, but that small of a boat would. You have to watch the weather very carefully and plan your days accordingly. 

d-a


----------



## CAL (Jun 23, 2009)

That is a good lookin boat for sure.I hope you all have many a good trip with it too.
Had a 20 ft.Pro Line once,it was a really nice boat too.Wasn't afraid to go out on it either.Just watch the weather,you will be fine.


----------



## PaulD (Jun 23, 2009)

wmaybin said:


> I know alot of people that go offshore with one engine, course then I have followed a buddy of mine in his 18ft flats boat 30+ miles off in my 21 foot bay.   who knows, get a sea tow membership for sure.



It was only 27.  Besides I filed a float plan, had the weather forcast for 3 days in advance, had a boat load of safty gear, a buddy boat (as stated), and years of experience. The last of which is most important and cannot be bought.

Things will go wrong out there, you just have to be prepared and keep and cool head when it does. Be confident, not cocky. When you own a boat you assume not only responsibility of that boat but your crew as well, never forget that. KNOW YOUR LIMITATIONS AND GAIN A LOT OF EXPERIENCE, THERE'S NO SUBSTITUTE FOR IT. I continue to learn every time I'm out and I know I am no where near being the best out there. Humility saves lifes and prevents bruised ego's.

When things go wrong be ready to run damage control.

Now, CONGRADES on the boat and don't skimp on your electronics and safety gear and spend as much time as you can learning everything about your boat and your local waters.  

oh, untuck ya shirt and get it bloody so you don't look like one of those googans out there.


----------



## jdgator (Jun 23, 2009)

Thats a great looking boat and a nice family too. You've done something right with your life.


----------



## one_shot (Jun 23, 2009)

Proline Nice ride, good riding boat!


----------



## capt stan (Jun 23, 2009)

I've been 30 miles out in a 19 ft Key LargoCC with a single 130 Johnson on the back....MANY A DAYS! Be smart watch the weather and know your limitations...you'll be fine.


----------



## Captain Backstrap (Jun 23, 2009)

nice ride


----------



## The Fever (Jun 23, 2009)

thanks guys....i am a very cautious person and i hardly ever push my limits....i have all the safety gear, and i plan on having a buddy with me aswell...i love the boat.....AS FOR THE SHIRT BEING TUCKED IN ! ! ! we werent fishing...just riding....lol


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jun 24, 2009)

GONoob said:


> I wouldn't go out very far with 1 outboard.



Why? I know a lot of folks who go out with 1 engine. That is what BoatUS is for.


----------



## Sharkfighter (Jun 24, 2009)

i have a single engine boat.  I routinely go out as far as J and CCA reefs (about 20 NM) but wouldn't go to the Stream 60 NM out unless I had another boat with me.  

I recommend fishing in the Sound a few times to get the feel of the boat and don't  forget the NOAA forecast at 

http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/data/Forecasts/FZUS52.KCHS.html

Also, I found it very helpful to invite some folks on the forum to go out with you and share gas costs a few times.  Some of the experienced here can share techniques better by showing u then just writing about it.

Also, remember when fishing the reefs the published numbers are just the AREA the actual bottom structure will be off by as much as 100 ft so circle the areas and watch the bottom finder.

I recommend starting off with the larger structures at the reefs as these will be easier to anchor over (although they are more heavily fished).  Also start at the closer in reefs.  if your anchor shot doesnt put u over the fish its better to pull anchor and try it a few times in my opinion til u get over the fish.  Big difference in the catch rates if you are off by as much as 20 or 30 ft.


----------



## The Fever (Jun 25, 2009)

people ive been talking to have talked about trolling over reefs or off the beach....what do you troll with?


----------



## PaulD (Jun 25, 2009)

Pogies or Greenies.


----------



## d-a (Jun 25, 2009)

Spoons, lipped plugs (dives 3-5 feet) and deep diving plugs. All on a trace of single strand wire. I would learn a haywire twist too. Pull them 3-4 mph. If your over live bottom or the greys reef area i would pull 2 stretch 30's. Also 1 liped plug plus one spoon up on top. If you have reels with braided line on them put the stretch 30's on it they will get deeper and can get to 50-60ft depending on drop back and line diameter.

d-a


----------



## southgabowhunter (Nov 28, 2010)

A-Reef


----------



## Robert 31320 (Feb 14, 2011)

Well, what are your thoughts on the boat now?  Been long enough to get used to it.


----------



## grouper throat (Feb 15, 2011)

d-a said:


> Yea the single engine wouldn't scare me from running out to where i needed, but that small of a boat would. You have to watch the weather very carefully and plan your days accordingly.
> 
> d-a



I agree. I wouldn't consider going very far away from shore in this but to each their own.  I was naive at one time too and one day in a 21' boat I thought it was going to cost me my life out there.


----------



## pottydoc (Feb 15, 2011)

I crossed to the Bahamas more times than I remember in a 20' Dusky w/ a single 175. Many times without a buddy boat. Just got to watch the weather, make SURE you have the range, and be ready to cancel if the weather isn't gonna be good. That's the hardest part. You've got a trip planned, been looking foward to it, excited about going, and it can be really tempting to go when the weather looks marginal. You got to know when to call it off, or stay in closer than planned, despite the temptation. Your boat's plenty big enough if you follow the suggestions of the posters on this thread.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Feb 16, 2011)

grouper throat said:


> I agree. I wouldn't consider going very far away from shore in this but to each their own.  I was naive at one time too and one day in a 21' boat I thought it was going to cost me my life out there.



I have been in 30 footers that I thought I wasn't gonna make it back in. Things happen. Study the weather, know your and the boats limitations, and use common sense. You'll be fine.


----------



## grouper throat (Feb 16, 2011)

Things happen for sure but it's always better to overcompensate for the worst when it comes to offshore fishing. Experience is the key here and there's only one way to obtain that. 

I'm starting to see why it's nearly all non-locals that end up dying or sinking offshore in our local waters. I'm not trying to preach or question anyone's ability but it's better out there to error on the side of safety.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Feb 17, 2011)

grouper throat said:


> Things happen for sure but it's always better to overcompensate for the worst when it comes to offshore fishing. Experience is the key here and there's only one way to obtain that.
> 
> I'm starting to see why it's nearly all non-locals that end up dying or sinking offshore in our local waters. I'm not trying to preach or question anyone's ability but it's better out there to error on the side of safety.



Non locals? C'mon get real. Where you live has nothing to do with issues at sea. I'll agree on the experiance part though. When I first bought my boat, the entire first year I would not leave the sight of land. I learned my boat, I learned to deal with issues that could and do arise out at sea. Thunderstorms, failed bildge pumps, battery failures, learning how to read by bottom machine, how to use my GPS, and most importantly the rules of the road and proper boating procedures. 

But it's  not just members of the Georgia Navy 
 who die. I could name just as many incidents with locals who become to comfortable with the sea who have lost their lives.


----------



## tmckenzie (Feb 17, 2011)

*Learn all you can*

Four died last weekend out of Venice La. and they had twins however they lost power to both and capsized. It was  too rough for most small craft on Saturday. You have to pick your days and do not take chances it's not worth losing your boat or your life. If you respect the sea you will not do things that you should not do and I think that is the key. P.S. hire a guide.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Feb 17, 2011)

If you respect the sea you will not do things that you should not do 

In a nutshell. Respect being the key word. You nailed tmckenzie.


----------



## grouper throat (Feb 18, 2011)

Parker Phoenix said:


> Non locals? C'mon get real. Where you live has nothing to do with issues at sea. I'll agree on the experiance part though. When I first bought my boat, the entire first year I would not leave the sight of land. I learned my boat, I learned to deal with issues that could and do arise out at sea. Thunderstorms, failed bildge pumps, battery failures, learning how to read by bottom machine, how to use my GPS, and most importantly the rules of the road and proper boating procedures.
> 
> But it's  not just members of the Georgia Navy
> who die. I could name just as many incidents with locals who become to comfortable with the sea who have lost their lives.



C'mon Parker you know this doesn't apply to old salts in the making like you. I'm talking about the "I just got a (insert length and boat here) and I don't know the first thing about offshore fishing, never been, but want to start and can y'all tell me where to go, what to use" posts. You might not remember the ppl in the 21' boat who died in a summer storm 8-9 yr ago, the guys in the bass boat that also capsized and died offshore, the ppl who one died and several were pulled out of the water nearly dead by old marker 18/steinhatchee reef but I do. 

*I'm just trying to give some sound advice to newbies before venturing into unknown territory, as that territory is much more dangerous than the flats. *The same thing the offshore captains and old salts gave me at one time. Have ur EPIRB, offshore rated life jackets (attached reflective tape, maybe even a mirror in the pocket), several vhf radios and GPS systems(a handheld vhf and gps in a waterproof container ALWAYS with fresh batteries), know ur boat and your limits, use common sense, learn your compass readings and know your way to the inshore along the whole coastline WITHOUT the use of a GPS. In giant waves/storm conditions don't be afraid to run with the waves inshore and never go with a tank full of gas, inspect and service your entire boat regularly. A radar is nice but common sense needs to be use with it anyway. I also have a fear of taking my 4 yr old daughter offshore as I know her body couldn't withstand the punishment of being in the water as long as mine could. Simple guidlines like that.


BTW I apologize for ruining ur thread dude.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Feb 18, 2011)

grouper throat said:


> C'mon Parker you know this doesn't apply to old salts in the making like you. I'm talking about the "I just got a (insert length and boat here) and I don't know the first thing about offshore fishing, never been, but want to start and can y'all tell me where to go, what to use" posts. You might not remember the ppl in the 21' boat who died in a summer storm 8-9 yr ago, the guys in the bass boat that also capsized and died offshore, the ppl who one died and several were pulled out of the water nearly dead by old marker 18/steinhatchee reef but I do.
> 
> *I'm just trying to give some sound advice to newbies before venturing into unknown territory, as that territory is much more dangerous than the flats. *The same thing the offshore captains and old salts gave me at one time. Have ur EPIRB, offshore rated life jackets (attached reflective tape, maybe even a mirror in the pocket), several vhf radios and GPS systems(a handheld vhf and gps in a waterproof container ALWAYS with fresh batteries), know ur boat and your limits, use common sense, learn your compass readings and know your way to the inshore along the whole coastline WITHOUT the use of a GPS. In giant waves/storm conditions don't be afraid to run with the waves inshore and never go with a tank full of gas, inspect and service your entire boat regularly. A radar is nice but common sense needs to be use with it anyway. I also have a fear of taking my 4 yr old daughter offshore as I know her body couldn't withstand the punishment of being in the water as long as mine could. Simple guidlines like that.
> 
> ...



Were on the same page. I remember being that guy who just got the new boat.


----------

